# Topics > Smart home >  Homey, Athom B.V., Enschede, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Athom B.V

homey.app

"Homey - Everything at home connected" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Homey - Everything at home connected

Published on May 22, 2017




> Homey connects all your devices at home, regardless their brand or technology, and allows you to control and automate them easily.

----------


## TimothyHexia

Meet the new Homey app

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Homey v2.0 is now available.

----------

